# Tesla Heel Locks



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Actually after 15 days on my sparks I decided to go to karakorum now. I tried the heel locks once, never used them in practice though.... I tried the karakorum and they just feel more solid. 

Anyhow, the heel locks work well on the bindings but there is a little play, like 1mm


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have them on my never-used splitboard setup (just installed them this Friday).. have never tried the Karokoram setup, but they are $$$ . 

Spark's system fit my budget better, but the Karokorams look very nice.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Seems like an okay thing. Keep in mind, with your heels locked, a knee injury is much more prone to happening. 

Sticking with my Teslas myself. Karakorum is a solid connection no doubt. Sucks when you are on that windy ass ridge spending ten minutes cleaning your interface so you can put your board together though. The Prime system does look like the problem won't be as bad. Maybe it is solved. Bryce and crew are doing good stuff.

The main reason I have used Spark the last few years is that it is easy to use. Self cleaning. It is rare that you have a problem with the interface.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They are fast and mostly self cleaning but I have definitely had to clean them before sliding them on the pucks to avoid the build up of snow from making them not lock down.

I'll take the more solid interface and keep cleaning the interface.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I spend my life waiting for peeps on karakorum bindings. They are like a really hot girl, you think youre fantastic cause you are with her but shes a headfuck and you dont get much sex. The sparks are the not so hot girl but shes cool and you always get laid


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ETM said:


> I spend my life waiting for peeps on karakorum bindings. They are like a really hot girl, you think youre fantastic cause you are with her but shes a headfuck and you dont get much sex. The sparks are the not so hot girl but shes cool and you always get laid


You got something on your mind?

I roll with Voile. Ive never felt like I even needed heel locks on any terrain Ive ridden/toured.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Argo said:


> They are fast and mostly self cleaning but I have definitely had to clean them before sliding them on the pucks to avoid the build up of snow from making them not lock down.
> 
> I'll take the more solid interface and keep cleaning the interface.


Never had to clean them out minus sliding them off and back on one time. Self cleans that way. No problems with the locking interface locking down either.

Did you get the Prime system? Initial glance on that one makes me think it should be less problematic. Nice big openings to crush snow and ice out of. It was impressive. A much better design at first glance than previous generations. Of course I did not get to demo or see them in the field last season. Should serve you well.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

ETM said:


> I spend my life waiting for peeps on karakorum bindings. They are like a really hot girl, you think youre fantastic cause you are with her but shes a headfuck and you dont get much sex. The sparks are the not so hot girl but shes cool and you always get laid


I didn't see anything about that in the instruction sheet that I got with my Sparks....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i think about heel locks once every two or three years...






.... and then i move on with life.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just a bit of diy re-enforcement. It just seemed to me that the two offset bends to the lever was a potential due to being pressed. A buddy did up a stainless steel tig bead using 1/8” wire on the inside angles…the result it feels a lot more solid. I also epoxied a 3/8” high density plastic sliver so that when dismounting chair assisted laps and happen to step on the lever it wouldn’t get so stressed. Anyway haven’t gone out but hope to get out this next week.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

The sparks heel lock seem to have a design flaw. You have to tighten the screw so it doesn't move. Otherwise as you are climbing it will move and you will eventually break it. Happened to quite a few people already. Otherwise it is fine.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

ETM said:


> I spend my life waiting for peeps on karakorum bindings. They are like a really hot girl, you think youre fantastic cause you are with her but shes a headfuck and you dont get much sex. The sparks are the not so hot girl but shes cool and you always get laid


What the hell is taking them so long? Both systems are pretty damn fast


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

just thought I would offer an update on this thread, since I have been out on my setup that has these heel locks a few times this winter: I kind of don't like them because they jam for me. I saw the next year's version from a video taken at SIA and it seem they have improved them.


----------

